# He is not a Pitbull! He is an Argentine Dogo



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is my new guy Perseus. he is an Argentine Dogo. Right now he is 14 weeks and about 36lbs. Many people ask me if he is a Pitbull, but I kindly tell them they can put down their kids and not worry. Although, my first choice for a dog was a Pitbull, my apartment complex does not allow them. They obviously have no idea what they are talking about. They ban German Shepards, but a Belgian Malinois is fine. No Pitbulls, but I can have a Dogo. lol. Go figure that one out! Anyways, here are some pictures of the fierce beast. 

























He is the all white one :wave:


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

just so you know its dogo argentino...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

GreatDaneMom said:


> just so you know its dogo argentino...


I'd blame spellcheck/autocorrect for that one. 

That said: He is BEAUTIFUL, OP. And people are sometimes kind of. Slow about breeds.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

CptJack said:


> I'd blame spellcheck/autocorrect for that one.


nope, i wouldnt, its like that in every thread this person writes. in addition, its not posted from a phone, or it would say so on the bottom


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

GreatDaneMom said:


> nope, i wouldnt, its like that in every thread this person writes. in addition, its not posted from a phone, or it would say so on the bottom


I don't /didn't know the history, but I get spell-check on firefox. And it insists Argentino is not a word. Argentine is. OTOH, it doesn't fix it for me when I manually type it, either.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

all i know is that if youre going to own a breed, you might want to know what it is.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Madakira said:


> Here is my new guy Perseus. he is an Argentine Dogo. Right now he is 14 weeks and about 36lbs. *Many people ask me if he is a Pitbull, but I kindly tell them they can put down their kids and not worry.* Although, my first choice for a dog was a Pitbull, my apartment complex does not allow them. They obviously have no idea what they are talking about. They ban German Shepards, but a Belgian Malinois is fine. No Pitbulls, but I can have a Dogo. lol. Go figure that one out! Anyways, here are some pictures of the fierce beast.
> 
> He is the all white one :wave:


He is a good looking dog and he's sure going to be a big one too 

I do hope though that you aren't implying that people _couldn't_ let their kids around a pit bull....

And word of warning- many people have found the hard way that even having papers on a purebred doesn't stop an apartment complex (or other places/situations with breed bans) from considering their dog a pit bull. If you move, watch out for the wording of "pit bulls or pit bulls TYPES" in a lease since they'll call a Dogo a "pit bull type." Cane Corsos, Dogos and similar breeds run into this problem with insurance, leases and such.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, yeah. That much I agree with. If she's doing it consistently it's kind of annoying. I try not to judge too much by typing and spelling errors in general, though, and without knowing the history one letter off is not much more notable to me than a lack of capitalization.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

one letter off and reversed lol. cute dog though.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

GreatDaneMom said:


> nope, i wouldnt, its like that in every thread this person writes. in addition, its not posted from a phone, or it would say so on the bottom


I can post from my iPhone with no difference at all in the post (other than having to type on a tiny screen which does make errors more likely for me).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have got to stop spending so much time online. The reversal of the words didn't even register. 

Take the easy out. Call him a dogo. God knows I call my rat terrier a rat. Or a brat.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Dogo Argentino is just Spanish for Argentinean Dog anyway, so who cares? A Google search shows me that some people do refer to it as the Argentine Dogo or Argentine Mastiff. 

Lovely dog, OP, and I'm glad he has a nice temperament so far.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Beautiful dog!


Ditto ...
gorgeous!


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! Actually when I am speaking with people familiar with the breed I usually say/speak Dogo Argentino. I wasn't aware so many people were familiar with this breed! I usually try to kill two birds with one stone to try to let people know they started out in Argentina. Lol. Laziness on my part!


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

GreatDaneMom said:


> all i know is that if youre going to own a breed, you might want to know what it is.


I know what my breed is. Thanks for the keyboard attitude.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Many people think my dog is a Rottweiler...
but..shes actually a Metzgerhund.


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Shell said:


> He is a good looking dog and he's sure going to be a big one too
> 
> I do hope though that you aren't implying that people _couldn't_ let their kids around a pit bull....
> 
> And word of warning- many people have found the hard way that even having papers on a purebred doesn't stop an apartment complex (or other places/situations with breed bans) from considering their dog a pit bull. If you move, watch out for the wording of "pit bulls or pit bulls TYPES" in a lease since they'll call a Dogo a "pit bull type." Cane Corsos, Dogos and similar breeds run into this problem with insurance, leases and such.


I am by no way implying that people can not let their children around pit bulls. I love Pitbulls, and it was my first choice of breed. My friend has a blue that he takes rock climbing with us. He is often off leash and carries a backback with our extra climbing gear and such. I love the initial response he gets. He is close to 75lbs of solid muscle. At first people get a little frightened, but then they notice the backpack, gear, and how friendly and well trained he is. It helps dispel the stereotype of the breed. Kind of like when you meet a really nice and helpful LEO. I have always had Akitas, but they too are banned from my complex. Perseus is registered at the front office, and all the girls love him, so no problems so far. He is doing so well with the other animals and dogs around. He has been nipped once by an older lady's terrier, but oh well.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

GreatDaneMom said:


> just so you know its dogo argentino...


Oh look at that.

It's almost as if a breed originating outside the USA might be known by multiple names due to translation. :/


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Jeez, I'm sorry for all the attitude you're getting in this thread, OP. Your pup is lovely. I've spoken to a woman walking her dogo around town a few times and he's a really nice dog I've always admired. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

All of this pooping on and no one even correct Pit Bull or Shepherd? xD 

Kidding, OP. I think this thread is kind of obnoxious, but your pup is cute! Sassafras has an Alaskan that poses as a Dogo. An imposter Dogo, if you will.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

GreatDaneMom said:


> in addition, its not posted from a phone, or it would say so on the bottom


I'm writing this from my phone. Just saying.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> All of this pooping on and no one even correct Pit Bull or Shepherd? xD
> 
> Kidding, OP. I think this thread is kind of obnoxious, but your pup is cute! Sassafras has an Alaskan that poses as a Dogo. An imposter Dogo, if you will.


Yea it's hard to tell from his picture in my signature, but Squash has been mistaken for a Dogo on a number of occasions. He does sort of look like an uncropped Dogo.

Not to hijack your thread, but...










So of course I have a soft spot for Dogos.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Argentine Dogo and Dogo Argentino are the same thing, the latter is just the official name. 

Yes OP he is a lovely pup.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Cute puppy!

Yeah I've heard both Argentine Dogo and Dogo Argentino. A lot of breeds have more than one correct way to name them.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice puppy  I have a soft spot for that type of dog, even though I'd never own one.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

What a lovely pup! Please continue to update us with pictures. 

I apologize for the attitude you received at the start of this thread, it wasn't necessary or even correct. When breeds originate outside of an english speaking country translation is needed and words get muddled. However, Dogo Argentino and Argentine Dogo are both considered correct. Ozzie had a Dogo friend named Luna; she was a lovely dog with a very sweet temperament.



sassafras said:


> Yea it's hard to tell from his picture in my signature, but Squash has been mistaken for a Dogo on a number of occasions. He does sort of look like an uncropped Dogo.
> 
> Not to hijack your thread, but...
> 
> ...


Dogo Daddy?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I saw one of those at a Petco one time & I normally don't do this but i said 'forgive me for bothering you, but that's a dogo isn't it?' (it was a puppy also) thr owner was shocked hat I even knew what it was or the difference, it's clearly not a PB, anyone. Who can't see that is an idiot.


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

Madakira said:


> He is the all white one :wave:


The white one with the brown muzzle or the white one with the pink and black nose? :laugh:

Sadly, almost any "bully" looking dog of any size is getting called "pit bull" today, even if they aren't. I've even heard of little old Boston Terriers, Pugs and French Bulldogs being banned for being a "pit bull" type.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I write about 90% of my posts from my iPhone & it doesn't say bc I use QR... Just saying.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

ok whatever, i was wrong, happy? i wasnt "giving attitude". unfortunately when its just text on a screen it can be percived any way someone wants.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Cute dog. I know the feeling, having malinois, I am always asked if they are German shepherds.

Malinois also are mechelaar, depending on which side of Belgium as north is flemish and south is French speaking. Mechelse herders as well. They are also a type of Belgian shepherd, so technically, I could call mine any of the above and be correct. 

I'm not very familiar with a lot of the bully breeds, and I wouldn't have known what he was, though wouldn't have guessed pit bull. My home owners insurance will not insure German shepherd dogs, among others, but have no problems with Belgian malinois. Even though I had to argue with the inspector about what the dogs are. The funny part, is I have an extra policy since I train protection dogs, through the same insurance company lol. So biting dogs are ok, they just can't be gsd, pit bulls, dobermans, or rotties.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

juliemule said:


> The funny part, is I have an extra policy since I train protection dogs, through the same insurance company lol. So biting dogs are ok, they just can't be gsd, pit bulls, dobermans, or rotties.


i would really love to know where that all makes sense to them


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

GreatDaneMom said:


> i would really love to know where that all makes sense to them


Ridiculous, I know! I can't remember if chows were on the list or not. What's even more pitiful is another trainer I deal with does have gsds. He lists them as Czech shepherds and that's ok, lol.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

+two said:


> Dogo Daddy?


I don't think there are many Dogos wandering the Alaskan wilderness (which is where mom was when she got knocked up). 


OP, please hang around and keep posting pictures. He's a lovely pup and I am smitten with the breed although I don't think they're quite right for me. So I need to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He's cool!! I've never known someone with an Dogo Argentino; that's really neat!! Where I live is the same way in our complex but no one listens, that's what gets me. At least you listened to your complex's rules. And Perseus is an awesome name for him! Your cat is cute too.

Dogdragoness--I disagree. Many people who know dogs get confused with certain breeds. Some breeds just look similar to others and while you and I may think it's no brainer on the breed, others truly just do not know or get confused. So calling them an idiot was harsh. I honestly swore thought I saw a Dogo one time and was very shocked to find it was just an all white PB. So that was a bit unfair to call someone an idiot, just because they don't know the difference between a Dogo and a PB.


----------



## Luna'sOwner (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, awesome looking dog with fantastic conformation! You are lucky with such a stunning dog and a good personality  and I've noticed that many people on the DogForums easily tend to offend/take offense to certain statements, it is difficult to judge text or not feel personally attacked at times. But hey - at least they don't *really* know you, so it doesn't really matter  thanks for the photo's!


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

sassafras said:


> I don't think there are many Dogos wandering the Alaskan wilderness (which is where mom was when she got knocked up).
> 
> 
> OP, please hang around and keep posting pictures. He's a lovely pup and I am smitten with the breed although I don't think they're quite right for me. So I need to live vicariously through you.


 I will be around for sure. I am learning more and more about the breed. I first saw it on a special on National Geographic channel. I think the special was called Dogs 101, and the Dogo was one of the highlighted breeds. I initially fell in love with the look of the breed and wanted one. I read that they could be difficult to train sometimes and was not a dog for a beginner. Although this is my first dog I actually got for myself, I have had dogs all my life when I was younger. My father trained our first Akita. We had him until I was about 6 (he was around before I was born). Then we got another one, and even though I was only 8, my father would always allow my to help train him. That dog lived to be 13. At 21 we got ANOTHER Akita and I was well old enough to take over much of the training and handling. 6 months into that dogs life we got a Rottweiler. I am now 35 and this will be my first dog on my own. He is coming along fairly well. My cat Kai was not too pleased at first, but I slowly introduced her little by little and within about 10 days, she is comfortable with him. he is doing well with people and other dogs. He has yet to bark at another dog or person. I am so surprised because I can count on one hand the amount I times I have heard him bark. This breed is bred to hunt in packs, so I am assuming a dog that is dog aggressive might be somewhat useless in a hunting pack. Don't quote me on that though. I have never had a dog that has been dog aggressive. I consider myself of average ability in training dogs. All our Akitas and my Rottweiler have been able to walk off leash and have good recall. Come, sit, stay, down and drop are the basic commands I taught. I am hoping that will be enough for this little guy. Of course I will work on more, but those are the basics I am concentrating on now.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL @ he's the all white one! Welcome to the forum, gorgeous puppy. It appears he and the cat like each other.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

GreatDaneMom said:


> ok whatever, i was wrong, happy? i wasnt "giving attitude". unfortunately when its just text on a screen it can be percived any way someone wants.


Who would sense attitude in this statement?? LOL



GreatDaneMom said:


> all i know is that if youre going to own a breed, you might want to know what it is.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hahaha I don't know why mispronunciation of a dogs name would inspire attitude at all lol. I mean the ACD can be called: blue /red heeler, Queensland heeler cattle dog etc... None of Jose names are 'official' but hey are t wrong either.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

GreatDaneMom said:


> just so you know its dogo argentino...


Just so you know, it's called Argentine Dogo by many Dogo breeders. Rude to correct someone who's giving us cute puppy pics!

Madakira, your pup looks awesome, Welcome!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

GreatDaneMom said:


> nope, i wouldnt, its like that in every thread this person writes. in addition, its not posted from a phone, or it would say so on the bottom


Totally false, nearly half my posts for the last two years are from my iPhone. The only time you'll see "from my iPhone is if I email someone.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Great looking pup. My white Pit was mistaken for a Dogo more than once. All the ban and BSL don't make sense. At least you are allowed to have a larger dog, some apartments and such have a weight restriction which basically limits tenants to toy size dogs.



GreatDaneMom said:


> just so you know its dogo argentino...


Just so you know it's Argentine Dogo or Dogo Argentino (as well as other names).



RCloud said:


> I'm writing this from my phone. Just saying.


My Android phone never said it at the bottom, but my Samsung which isn't as nice does and my ipod will too. So yeah it seems people are just making assumptions.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

dogdragoness said:


> Hahaha I don't know why mispronunciation of a dogs name would inspire attitude at all lol. I mean the ACD can be called: blue /red heeler, Queensland heeler cattle dog etc... None of Jose names are 'official' but hey are t wrong either.


Pit Bull go by many names too. I correct people on spelling a lot of time without trying to be rude but clearly many breeds are known by more than one name. Perro De Presa Canario, Canary Island Dog and Dogo Canario are all the same breed.


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind words! I have had Akita's all my life, but have never really been part of any dog community. Growing up in the 80's and 90's there wasn't much of a dog community where I grew up (Winnipeg, Manitoba). You just had a dog, and knew people that did. Some pulling contests, but nothing like today's online communities and owners in general. I have learned that dog owners can be a fickle bunch. I have caught heat several times for not rescuing a dog, and instead getting a dog from a Satan worshiping breeder. Several people have already told me I should have rescued because the shelter is full of "these" dogs. That is usually when I correct them. That is usually received by a huff, and talk about why I shouldn't have cropped his ears. We always got our dogs from breeders in the past and the temperament was always good. I am not insinuating that rescuing from a shelter will always get you a dog with issues, but in some cases the dog may have been given up because they were hard to manage, or maybe because the owner didn't have time for it. Like I said, I have always gotten dogs from breeders and since I am only of average training skills, I don't think I would be capable of training a dog with issues like you guys are able too. It was also hard to find a Dogo puppy in a shelter where I live now (Southern California). So you can can see by my join date why I was kind of hesitant to post. I was not sure if I would be ripped apart for who knows what reason, but I have come to realize that it is a great supportive bunch here, and I look forward to advice and any help dealing with my unruly vicious breed


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Beautiful Dog Madakira, and nice to see a fellow Manitoban here! Do you still live in the 'Peg?


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Beautiful Dog Madakira, and nice to see a fellow Manitoban here! Do you still live in the 'Peg?


 Hello! I was born and raised there. I lived in the Maples on Adsum dr. Finished 11th grade at Maples Collegiate 1994, then moved here to Southern California in 1995 and have been here ever since. One of my Akitas was named Kuma!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Very cool! I was born in Steinbach, moved to Winnipeg 16 years ago, and except for a brief 3 year hiatus in Calgary, I've lived here ever since! Kuma's a great name for an Akita, and you are officially only the second person I've met with a dog named Kuma, lol.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice looking family you've got there. What's the cat's name (sorry if I missed it)?


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

The cat's name is Kai. She is your typical cat. Sleeps a lot and hates to be held. Lol.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like an Argentino Cato...

We have a Tuxedo Cato


----------



## Luna'sOwner (Apr 11, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> Who would sense attitude in this statement?? LOL


I concur


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Madakira said:


> The cat's name is Kai. She is your typical cat. Sleeps a lot and hates to be held. Lol.


Kai is definitely a cutie! We had a cat very much like her: slept, ate, hissed. She did enjoy chewing on my hair, though. Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

I really like dogo's they're gorgeous dogs, especially if they have ears (that practice should be banned, not the breeds!!!) I've heard of a great many deaf ones, however, in shelters across the US, needing homes. I'm on a deaf dog yahoo group, and anytime a deaf dog is in danger at a kill shelter that people keep an eye on, we're notified... and there are usually one or 2 Dogo's every month. I wish I could help, but I'm a little too far away, though I do have 3 dogs from the US, it's not something I can do all the time.


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Deaf Dogs said:


> I really like dogo's they're gorgeous dogs, especially if they have ears (that practice should be banned, not the breeds!!!) I've heard of a great many deaf ones, however, in shelters across the US, needing homes. I'm on a deaf dog yahoo group, and anytime a deaf dog is in danger at a kill shelter that people keep an eye on, we're notified... and there are usually one or 2 Dogo's every month. I wish I could help, but I'm a little too far away, though I do have 3 dogs from the US, it's not something I can do all the time.


I have heard about Dogos being susceptible to deafness. I know there was a deaf male in the litter prior to mine. As for the ear cropping, as you know Dogos are used to hunt wild boar and big cats. A boar will often grab a dogs ear and try to rip it off. That is one of the reasons why Dr. Antonio Nores Martinez decided to make cropped ears a standard of the breed. His sole purpose of this dog was to hunt. I have been on a few Boar hunting forums and have heard a few horror stories of dogs getting their ears ripped off. Not a pretty thing to see. I also learned that the necks of these dogs and some other breeds used to hunt boar have excess skin in case a tusk were to stab them in the neck, there would be a chance it would just catch the skin. Tails are not docked to help balance and endurance during long hunts. After learning many of these facts I can't look at a dog without wondering why it looks the way it does. Is there a reason/purpose behind many physical appearances of breeds. I need to research more.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Madakira said:


> After learning many of these facts I can't look at a dog without wondering why it looks the way it does. Is there a reason/purpose behind many physical appearances of breeds. I need to research more.


Yes there usually is a reason behind the physical appearances of different breeds.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Madakira said:


> After learning many of these facts I can't look at a dog without wondering why it looks the way it does. Is there a reason/purpose behind many physical appearances of breeds. I need to research more.


Yes, there is a purpose behind the ORIGINAL breed standard of every breed, including any alterations to ears, tail and dew claws. However that discussion is for anotehr thread and there are several on the subject already in existance.


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

cshellenberger said:


> Yes, there is a purpose behind the ORIGINAL breed standard of every breed, including any alterations to ears, tail and dew claws. However that discussion is for anotehr thread and there are several on the subject already in existance.


 Yeah. I have been lurking for a while and that seems to be a pretty touchy subject. I am going to say I do like the look of cropped ears better. I would have had my dog's ears cropped anyways. I just like the look, and I find them easier to clean. My sister is a Veterinary Surgery Assistant and was going through many advantages of cropping and not cropping. Cleanliness was one of the points she made. She said something about the ear being a less humid area when they are accessible to fresh air. I am certain everyone has different views on cropping, neutering, spaying etc... I have eaten a few dogs, and I am sure I would get a lot of flack for revealing that. But different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Graceful (May 18, 2012)

I adore Dogos! They can sure take down a wild boar though..


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah. I never knew boar and feral pigs were such a problem! I guess in the flyover states there are a lot more Dogo breeders because there is more of a problem with pigs getting loose. I read somewhere that a pig can go feral in a few months. I also read on a lot of hunting forums that escaped pigs are shot on site. I guess that is why Dogo breeders are all in the midwest.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Madakira said:


> I have heard about Dogos being susceptible to deafness. I know there was a deaf male in the litter prior to mine.


I forgot about that. The person who owns the dogo I know owns almost exclusively special needs dogs. I know she has a deaf double merle sheltie and the dogo is also deaf.


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> I forgot about that. The person who owns the dogo I know owns almost exclusively special needs dogs. I know she has a deaf double merle sheltie and the dogo is also deaf.


I can't quite remember if it is Dogos or white coat fair skinned dogs. I want to say the latter.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Madakira said:


> I can't quite remember if it is Dogos or white coat fair skinned dogs. I want to say the latter.


It's lack of pigment. As the gene that creates pigment is in the same area for hearing and sight, or something to that affect.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been reading about them because of this thread, and I've decided I need a mushing team comprised entirely of Dogos, with Squash in the lead.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

Well ear cropping has been proven cruel and outlawed in Britain and most of Europe... But hey, maybe it's not cruel here in North America. Of course Dogo's are also banned in Britain. I do like the looks of a cropped Doberman, but it doesn't mean I'd ever do it. 

I really like the Dogo breed. Every one I've met have been such sweet natured dogs, I really don't understand why they're banned in the UK. 

Deafness is caused by lack of pigment in the inner ear. So often white coated dogs are more prone to deafness. but dogs with ticking are also prone, like ACD's, English Cockers, English Setters, GSP's, Dalmatians, and JRT's, etc. \

And then there is hereditary deafness, common in Border Collies (some dont even have any white, but are still deaf), Rotties and Dobermans. 

Last but not least, there is the Double Merle gene deafness (which also includes Harlequin in Danes). That is caused by a mutation attached to the colour gene, that affects the nervous system when doubled up, causing deafness, blindness, a combination of both, and some studies are even linking epilepsy to MM dogs. I have 2 Double Merle (Dapple) Dachshunds, and one terrier mix that is deaf to either ticking or white coat (she's both) she's likely a JRT/PRT, or Wire Fox Terrier mix of some sort, and all three are known to throw deaf pups now and then.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Well ear cropping has been proven cruel and outlawed in Britain and most of Europe... But hey, maybe it's not cruel here in North America. Of course Dogo's are also banned in Britain. I do like the looks of a cropped Doberman, but it doesn't mean I'd ever do it.


I've already said this is a discussion for another thread, take it to one of the crop/dock threads already in existance and don't trash this one.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

cshellenberger said:


> I've already said this is a discussion for another thread, take it to one of the crop/dock threads already in existance and don't trash this one.


Got it, I wont say anything else, except several others commented after you, but before me (and you didn't say anything to them) and I wanted my point clear. but I'm done with that now on this thread.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread is an example of why we can't have nice things.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> This thread is an example of why we can't have nice things.


Well nice things have been proven to be cruel in Europe, so, you know...


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

You know, id never heard of a Dogo until I read the book "oogy". If you haven't read it you might like it.I think Twab. Would like the cover pic of the book...I loved it and wanted to bring him home with me


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

That pleases me so much because I would do unspeakable things to own Oogy. I love him so much it hurts.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> That pleases me so much because I would do unspeakable things to own Oogy. I love him so much it hurts.


You've read the book?  isn't he such a sweet doggie?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

osdbmom said:


> You've read the book?  isn't he such a sweet doggie?


I bought the book solely based on the cover photo, lol. I follow the facebook page and wish he would come any where near me so I could meet him.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

It makes me happy that he is loved. I think he is beautiful. I loved the cover photo and that was why I checked the book out at the library. But if he is any example of the breed, I think the OP is lucky to have a dog like that!
now that I'm thinking of him and know hes got a facenook I'm gonna go check it out!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It was actually through Oogy's facebook page that I found this girl, and I would give any thing to adopt her: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21709250?rvp=1


----------



## LazyZoe (Apr 8, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It was actually through Oogy's facebook page that I found this girl, and I would give any thing to adopt her: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21709250?rvp=1


Ok, so her pictures made me tear up and bust a gut laughing at the same time. I want to hug her so bad!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LazyZoe said:


> Ok, so her pictures made me tear up and bust a gut laughing at the same time. I want to hug her so bad!


She's been in rescue for FOREVER. I can't believe her petfinder pulled up. It looks like they got a ton of responses, but I'm wondering what the deal is. I found they made a facebook for her, so I sent a friend request.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Beautiful pup Looking forward to watching him grow up


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> She's been in rescue for FOREVER. I can't believe her petfinder pulled up. It looks like they got a ton of responses, but I'm wondering what the deal is. I found they made a facebook for her, so I sent a friend request.


Go get her Twab! She wants you..don't u see her looking at you? Lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

osdbmom said:


> Go get her Twab! She wants you..don't u see her looking at you? Lol


They haven't even accepted my friend request.  It looks like they are being ultra picky or something but she has had to have been in rescue for at least a year now.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My friend has what we think is a Dogo... He came into the shelter that we worked for as a puppy, and we thought he was a white pitty, or pit mix. Then he grew up to be 120 lbs.. What do you guys think?

As a puppy at the shelter:








7 or 8 months: 








Full grown:


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah because they are predominantly white , ACDs are also susceptible to deafness.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

binkalette, the OP can probably tell you better, but it's my understanding that the nose/lip pigment should be black, not liver, on dogos. So probably not.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It was actually through Oogy's facebook page that I found this girl, and I would give any thing to adopt her: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21709250?rvp=1


I think I'm in love.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Binkalette said:


> My friend has what we think is a Dogo... He came into the shelter that we worked for as a puppy, and we thought he was a white pitty, or pit mix. Then he grew up to be 120 lbs.. What do you guys think?
> 
> As a puppy at the shelter:
> 
> ...


What a beautiful dog!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Madakira said:


> I am certain everyone has different views on cropping, neutering, spaying etc... I have eaten a few dogs, and I am sure I would get a lot of flack for revealing that. But different strokes for different folks I guess.


Pretty sure saying it in your signature is revealing it, over and over and over again. Just sayin'.


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

sassafras said:


> binkalette, the OP can probably tell you better, but it's my understanding that the nose/lip pigment should be black, not liver, on dogos. So probably not.


 True. Nose and lips will turn black. Also, breed standard is brown eyes. It seems that the Dogo is also being bred bigger and bigger. I want to say the standard was, and still is 80-100 lbs. But now it is not unusual to see a Dogo 100+.


----------



## lovebug219 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hes a very nice looking dog. Where did you get him? People probably mistake him for a white pittbull or an american bulldog that has an all white coat. However when you look close all these breeds they still have a very differn't facial structure and body build. I think Pitbulls, american bulldogs and Argentine Dogo are all good breeds of dogs. Just continue to teach people that he is an Argentine Dogo, and some will come to a better understanding.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Binkalette said:


> My friend has what we think is a Dogo... He came into the shelter that we worked for as a puppy, and we thought he was a white pitty, or pit mix. Then he grew up to be 120 lbs.. What do you guys think?
> 
> As a puppy at the shelter:
> 
> ...




I want to say yes, or maybe a mix. The head sure is shaped like a dogo.


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

You can also check the front teeth. They usually run straight across in more of a flat line, than curved like most dogs.


----------



## eme24 (Aug 11, 2013)

I was wondering if you guys could tell me if my new puppy Krypto is a dogo argentino or a pitbull. We rescued him from a shelter, they told us he was a pit mix but my friend who is a dog trainer said he looks more like a dogo... he is 3 months old and 18lbs.
Here are a few pics
http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/eme091187/media/20130810_203532_zpsea17347b.jpg.html
http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/eme091187/media/20130810_163458_zps57cf6ef0.jpg.html
http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/eme091187/media/20130810_152225_zps3b99a4a5.jpg.html
If you need better pics let me know


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It was actually through Oogy's facebook page that I found this girl, and I would give any thing to adopt her: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21709250?rvp=1


How about you ship me Magpie and then you'll have room for her lol


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Nice cat too. WELCOME.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh darn I already replied to this thread. Goes to show if it's under 10pgs, always check! Lol....anyway I'll keep my other statement below. 

The complex I live in doesn't own up to its own rules. It says no dogs over this certain amount of weight is allowed. Dogs over that amount live here. Dogs that are Pits, Chows, and others aren't allowed to live here. I've seen 8 or so PB's. Of all the mastiff breeds, the Dogo is one of my favorites.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

SDRRanger said:


> How about you ship me Magpie and then you'll have room for her lol


Ahehe. There is a LONG line for Magpie, so I think you'd have to fist fight a lot of people for her.


----------



## Doglover65 (Aug 10, 2013)

I looove dogos, had one a when i was younger 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

eme24 said:


> I was wondering if you guys could tell me if my new puppy Krypto is a dogo argentino or a pitbull. We rescued him from a shelter, they told us he was a pit mix but my friend who is a dog trainer said he looks more like a dogo... he is 3 months old and 18lbs.
> Here are a few pics
> http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/eme091187/media/20130810_203532_zpsea17347b.jpg.html
> http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/eme091187/media/20130810_163458_zps57cf6ef0.jpg.html
> ...


Now that I have a bit white hunky dog, I've realized how many big white hunky dogs there are out there because people keep temping me and sending me Petfinder links and such. They are everywhere. I think it's just a common look for certain mixes, especially bully mixes, because they can't all be Dogos. 

Unless there's a rogue male traveling the country impregnating everyone he sees.


----------

